# harbour freight spindle size



## jeff3285 (Nov 20, 2014)

can anyone tell me the thread size on the spindle of the harbor freight lathe,,model 65345,,thank you


----------



## StuartCovey (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not positive, but since it is an mt 2 I would guess that it will be a 1x8 tpi.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 20, 2014)

Exactly right.  MT2 and 1-8 TPI.  I have that lathe.  Good one.


----------



## Justin H (Nov 20, 2014)

MT2 and 1x8 tpi.  I also have that lathe.


----------

